# Colnago handlebar tape



## aluminum (May 6, 2011)

Was curious to hear everyones opinion on the Colnago cork tape, is it comfortable? I was looking into getting some but didnt know if it was worth it for the comfort or is it just more of a novelty type of tape. By the way the tape im talking about has colnago stamped into it


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

i have some, it isn't that bad at all. mine is more like a sponge as opposed to cork.


----------



## aluminum (May 6, 2011)

pete2528ca said:


> i have some, it isn't that bad at all. mine is more like a sponge as opposed to cork.


Pete,

is this the tape that you have;

http://helenscycles.com/product/colnago-cork-handlebar-tape-2374.htm

embossed with the colnago script?


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

nope. go to the classified section here and look at my colnago and campagnolo parts. i have some tape for sale. that is the stuff i have/use.


----------



## huwge (Jul 31, 2010)

I have the Colnago tape on my EP, Deda Zero bars. It is slightly thicker than Cinelli cork and wears well. I think it depends on what you like. I have Brooks leather on another Zero on my steel framed Zullo Inqubo and that let's me "feel" the road more. If you suffer from road / bar buzz then you may like the Colnago tape. It's certainly grippy in the wet.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

aluminum said:


> Was curious to hear everyones opinion on the Colnago cork tape, is it comfortable? I was looking into getting some but didnt know if it was worth it for the comfort or is it just more of a novelty type of tape. By the way the tape im talking about has colnago stamped into it


If you have a Mapei frame, the old version of Colnago tape which came in baby blue with the white Colnago lettering is a must have, and is difficult to find on Ebay these days. Particularly since they don't wear so well. Luckily, I scored on a guy selling four sets last year, after scouring high and low for anybody who had old stock.

But other than that, nothing special about Colnago bar tape. I don't particularly care for the 'Colnago' font used in the newer version that uses white/black lettering.


----------



## pinchl (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi, I know this is an old thread but have you come across any more of the baby blue Colnago tape? I cannot find it for my C40 Mapei and I have been looking for a while now. I have used sky blue Deda but it is just not the same..... Thank youj


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Pinchi -- Velo Pasadena sold me a couple rolls of dark blue Colnago tape that looks excellent on my Mapei Colnago Dream. It matches the dark blue of the rear tips, and complements beautifully with the "Mapei" on the top tube. Somewhere in this forum you'll find a picture of it.


----------



## pinchl (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you. I have the Mapei Edition Black, blue and yellow and was hoping to find NOS light blue with white writing. Hmmm, I think the dark blue would look nice too.


----------

